# Anything around the okaloosa pier



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Does any know of any reefs wreaks pyramids etc that is close to the okaloosa pier I would like to have a second option on my kayak if nothing is biting around the pier.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

hey buddy if you are going to fish close to the pier on your yak, you may want to consider getting yourself a sinker proof hat. Some of them ******* folks aren't all that friendly.



Kim


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *Kim (11/24/2009)*hey buddy if you are going to fish close to the pier on your yak, you may want to consider getting yourself a sinker proof hat. Some of them ******* folks aren't all that friendly.
> 
> Kim


Hey buddy I dont fish close to pier just in that area. I respect all people fishing just wanted to see if anything was out a mile or 2 from it buddy.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry Yak buddy, I thought you were talking close to the pier. About a half mile due south of the pier there used to be a barge there. I don't know if it's moved with storms in past years or settled into the sand. There are also some public spots in the same area, well within the 2 miles or so you were talking about. Tight lines to you.



Kim


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a bunch of stuff 1-2 miles off the pier. The pole spots, several tanks, and a barge that I fished several years ago when I had a boat. It's funny, but I was just getting ready to post a question if any kayakers ever had any success on these spots. My Kayak is finally rigged with a GPS and bottom machine and I have been wanting to try some bottom fishing but I am not comfortable going out that far alone. Maybe we can team up and give a shot



Greg


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

If you draw a 2 mile semi circle from the pier, you probably include 20 or more spots......barge, tank, whatever..........

And later, a good king mac hangout....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Kim (24/11/2009)*hey buddy if you are going to fish close to the pier on your yak, you may want to consider getting yourself a sinker proof hat. Some of them ******* folks aren't all that friendly.
> 
> Kim


Whats wrong with being a ******* Kim, are you better than ********?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Brandonshobie (24/11/2009)*Does any know of any reefs wreaks pyramids etc that is close to the okaloosa pier I would like to have a second option on my kayak if nothing is biting around the pier.


You are the guide! Where are the spots! He dont need any help...he is the enemy!!!!


----------



## Fisheadgib (Aug 27, 2009)

> *Splittine (19/04/2010)
> 
> Whats wrong with being a ******* Kim, are you better than ********?*


*

Boy, you sure read a lot into that. I think what she's saying is if he moves within casting range of the pier, someone will likely start zinging lead at him.*


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

I believe the proper knowing clature is "pier rat", not *******, but does it really matter?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

It might on a 3 year old thread/post........


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think the Pier Rats are the guys that fish the pier all the time and are pretty considerate of those around them. I think the red necks are the beer guzzlin and cussing up a storm people who could care less if children and people walking the dock hear it no matter how foul it is. It's not too hard to tell one from the other based on their behavior and language.


----------

